#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 不會畫羽翼Q_Q

## 弗薩迪斯

原圖原本很多水晶...
只是很懶的關係只畫了四支大大的-.-

----------


## fwiflof

阿幽也許能幫你？

見下圖

總之先標出骨幹位置(黑線)
接下來大概標出翅膀的範圍(紅線)
然後由*外向內畫*，阿幽畫的較少，但是你可以畫很多(綠橘紫藍黃)
最後留下基部的位置(灰線)
加上毛毛(深藍線)(因為很多所以只畫一部份.......)
喔對了，可以加上羽毛的紋理
不曉得這樣行不行？


範圖到時候再給你(死)

----------


## wingwolf

這雙翅膀看起來像是由毛組成的呢，而不像是羽
羽的邊緣一般都是圓的，不會像圖上那樣是尖的
不過翅膀也不只是單純地幾層羽疊起來而已
最外層（最下面）的飛羽會比內層的長、大、寬
所以最外層和第二層的間隔會比較寬

繪圖切磋那邊有比較詳細的教學：請問,羽毛.翅膀的畫法...
希望對你有幫助

近景的水晶感覺不錯呢

----------


## 弗薩迪斯

非常感謝兩位前輩耶=w=
感激不盡呢
在下會努力

----------

